# christmas creek / cumberland island



## ohg123 (Apr 19, 2021)

so i posted about this a few months ago, but im coming to SSI in june and bringing my Pathfinder 17T.

Is there a safe way to get into xmas creek? obviously good weather but maybe a high or a low tide? go in the back way at high tide? am i just going to die so i should forget the whole thing?

any tips would be great... kind of a "because it's there" idea.

thanks guys, cant wait to be back in the golden isles again


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 20, 2021)

Google Satellite shows a potential back door from the ICW via Brockington Creek. I have also researched this before for a potential jonboat excursion down there.


----------



## TheHospitableDoc (Apr 20, 2021)

It has been years since I have fished the area but growing up on nearby Amelia Island I regularly went in to Christmas Creek from the ICW side.  High tide will make it easier.

Beautiful part of the country, I will be heading back for the first time in a while during July.


----------



## skiff23 (Apr 20, 2021)

We fish it a good bit  Our favorite spot. We have been fishing it for years.  But if you have never been in dont. It is very dangerous.  Go with someone who is experienced . One wrong move will put you in a bad situation.  We go in at low and come out at high if possible   the channel changes constantly and is almost non existent at best.  You will only have a foot or so at low tide for a couple hundred yards and will have to surf the waves in. The creek channel has filled in really bad for a quarter mile or so up into the island making navigation dangerous.  And nobody is going to be there to help.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Apr 21, 2021)

Had a coworker who’s dad and best friend flipped a 19’ Carolina Skiff, flat bottom,  with a 90 Honda on it.  I don’t know if they were going in or out, but they were at the Oceanside entrance.

The Coast Guard rescued them.  Sea Tow retrieved their boat.  The boat faired well but the Powerhead was toast.  The main thing is her dad and his friend were not hurt, just shook up.

They lost all their tackle they had onboard.


----------



## Rhodes (Apr 21, 2021)

I have went in the backway a few times in a 17' KeyWest. We always went in at a rising mid tide and went out on the ocean side. Just look at google earth and you can find the creek that goes in the backway. Going out on the ocean side is not for the faint hearted. It's about a 9 on the pucker factor!


----------



## ohg123 (Apr 21, 2021)

sounds like most of you are in the "you will die" camp....

anywhere else fun that wont cost me what hair i still have left? dont mind a long run or even trailering an hour or two off SSI?


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 21, 2021)

ohg123 said:


> sounds like most of you are in the "you will die" camp....
> 
> anywhere else fun that wont cost me what hair i still have left? dont mind a long run or even trailering an hour or two off SSI?



I think they're just saying to take the back way....


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 21, 2021)

Must be great fishing though! With all that water to fish and people still want to get back in there through all the toils and snares and whatnot.


----------



## ohg123 (Apr 21, 2021)

is this the right "back way"? pieced it together from a few of the comments.


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 21, 2021)

That's the way I mapped it out, but I haven't actually done it.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Apr 21, 2021)

I’ve never been in there, but I’m going to get in there.  I usually fish out of Sapelo.

I’ve just heard lots of stories of folks getting stranded in there at low tide, because of the bar at the inlet.

Just like fishing saltwater anywhere else, you have to watch the weather and tides.  Any ocean side inlet can get bad in the surf zone.

Now I’m fishing out of a deep vee 19 CC with high sides.  It handles rough water well,  my last boat didn’t handle rough water as well.  With the boat I’m fishing now, I’m going into Christmas Creek if the weather is good.

Good luck and use good judgment, if it doesn’t look good, there are plenty of fish in the surrounding area!


----------



## ohg123 (Apr 24, 2021)

seems like a lot to risk for a second flounder spot. maybe ill try it once on a rising tide to be safe. only need 5 or 6 inches of water and that only takes about 35 minutes in that latitude anyways


----------

